# The mice/voles are back!



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank would probably be afraid of it! I know he's afraid of frogs.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh yes.... Duke is obsessed with voles/moles/mice. He will walk the perimeter of the fence sniffing and digging. He caught one last spring and ate it, and ever since then, he likes to check for "Snacks on the Run". I hate it not just because it's gross, but also because he totally ignores our calls, or else he's asking to go outside 5 minutes after coming in.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Lacey's first "kill"!*

Unbelievable! Lacey would NOT come into the house from my fenced-in backyard late yesterday afternoon. Even in this horrendous heat! 

Well, she was "slinking" around and I noticed one of my wildflowers (non-toxic) dangling from her mouth. I went to pull it out and heard her CRUNCHING! :uhoh: OMG it HAD to be a vole she had caught. No way was I going to get THAT out of her mouth! :yuck:

Called the vet immediately, not knowing if I should do anything. She told me to just keep an eye on her, making sure she's not throwing up or having diarreah (in the house??!!). I asked about giving peroxide and she said just a tablespoon or 2, but then be prepared :uhoh:. I said, well I think I'll just wait it out, and the vet said that's fine, but still keep an eye on her. :crossfing

Well, this morning, I checked all over the house. Not one mess! Guess Lacey was no worse for the wear! Thank goodness! :woot2:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A little extra protein in her diet!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> A little extra protein in her diet!


UGH! LOL Now, everytime she goes into the backyard, she's on the prowl! And, I mean every _inch_ of the backyard! :doh:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have that problem, but I do have pocket gophers. Guinness feels compelled to dig down into the burrows, then the gophers back fill it and he finds a new hole to dig up! Luckily he's never caught one!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> I don't have that problem, but I do have pocket gophers. Guinness feels compelled to dig down into the burrows, then the gophers back fill it and he finds a new hole to dig up! Luckily he's never caught one!


Seriously, you have gophers that fill in your dog holes. Can I buy one of your gophers? Please!!!:wavey:


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> Seriously, you have gophers that fill in your dog holes. Can I buy one of your gophers? Please!!!:wavey:


I’ll take a case of them!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You can have as many as you want! Please take them!
Yes, he finds one of their tunnels/airholes/whatever and will dig down to the opening. The next morning the gophers have plugged the hole. They don't fill the entire dog hole, but do get a pretty good chunk of it!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> You can have as many as you want! Please take them!
> Yes, he finds one of their tunnels/airholes/whatever and will dig down to the opening. The next morning the gophers have plugged the hole. They don't fill the entire dog hole, but do get a pretty good chunk of it!


I think I have a chipmunk that is digging a couple of holes in my backyard. Luckily Lacey doesn't continue the digging, but I DO need to fill them up myself because I keep forgetting they're there! :doh: Lacey has learned to avoid them!


----------

